# Which lathe to buy?



## Protaeus (Jun 13, 2006)

Hey guys,
A mate and I are thinking of buying a metal lathe and we were wondering which models to get. We are on a fairly tight budget and space is a moderate issue. 

Does anyone have any suggestions for models that are fairly cheap and and compact?

Thanks.


----------



## scott.cr (Jun 13, 2006)

I got my start with a Chinese-made 7x10 - very compact but still enough working space for flashlights in the "2D" size class and smaller. 3D lights would be a stretch, and the Surefire M4 is a no-go for boring operations, because of the combined length of the light and boring bar.

If you have the funds for a 9x20 I'd have to say go for that over a 7x10. 7x10 is a great learning machine though, but you'll have higher limits with a 9x20.

Don't forget to budget for tools; you may well spend as much on tools as you did on the lathe!!

For flashlight work, accessories I'd recommend (if they don't come with your lathe already) are a bullnose live center, a steady rest and a follow rest, and of course a full selection of turning, facing and boring bits, oil stone, bench grinding wheel and eye shields. Optionally: Reading glasses and fine-nosed tweezers to pick metal splinters out of your fingers.


----------



## Silviron (Jun 13, 2006)

I'd go ahead spend at least the extra $70 or so and buy the 7 or 8X12 HF, Enco, Cummins etc. And definitely, be prepared to send at minimum $200 on tooling right off the bat.

I started off with the 7X10, and couldn't even begin to do 1/4 of the stuff on it that I expected, even after investing nearly immediately in a few hundred dollars of extra tooling.

I have since expanded it to a true 14 inch bed, DRO compound screws, and a bunch of other stuff, and I find it still difficult to work with the dimensions of some of the materials I play with.

Starting with a 9X20 might be a waste if you decide right off that you don't like messing with it at all.... But then it would probably be easier to resell if you decide to get rid of it.....

But If I could have split the cost with someone as you are considering, I think I WOULD have started with a 9X20. Two pockets, even shallow ones, ought to be able to get an entry level 9X20, and you can do so very much more with it.


----------



## gadget_lover (Jun 13, 2006)

It's hard to recommend a model for another country. It's easier to talk about the class of the machine.

The specs for the HF 7x10 can be found at www.harborfreight.com with a little searching. There are many companies that import the same machines (made by Seig) so you just need to identify them.

The Seig 7x10 is a capable little machine for doing small parts. I'd go with the 7x12 or 7x14 if you can afford it. The extra length can be quite handy. All three fit easily on a benchtop and can be put away if necessary.

A larger southbend may be a better choice as it gives you much more room to play as you learn and your capabilities increase. It's also more expensive and takes more room.

If you find something interesting you cound get feedback by posting a note here. Lots of us will look it over and give you our fully unqualified opinions. (some are quite qualified, BTW)


Daniel


----------



## modamag (Jun 14, 2006)

Hi Protaeus,

When you stated:


> We are on a fairly tight budget and space is a moderate issue.



How tight is the budget and what's the space availability exactly?

If you're like me, cramped in your garage with a parked car then pretty much anything larger than a 10x is out of the question.

Here's my recommendation as far as spacing goes.
1. Tight space (<15 m2) cramp corner - 8x14 or a Emco Compact 8

2. Moderate space (<30 m2) two car garage - 9x chinese lathe. Considering you got leave some spare room for a future benchtop mill.

3. Shop size (>50 m2) - 10x SB, 11x Hardinge tool room lathe or their clones.

As far as budgeting goes all I can tell you is the price of what's in the states.
Import Chiniese/Taiwanese lathe price.
7x1# --> ~$400-$500
8x12 --> ~$500-$900 *BEST BANG FOR YOUR BUCKS*
9x## --> ~$700-$1300

Better quality lathe.
EMCO Compact8 --> >$1K (used in decent quality)
SB & Hardinge --> >$6-10K (used in decent quality)

With all that said, if I was to purchase another lathe 

As far as tooling goes, you can get by with ... inexpensive chinese made part. But the trade off is precision, downtime, undue stress, and frustration. Get the best you can afford. A budget of $200-$10K is not too uncommon. So far I'm at $1Ks too many after going thru a HSS -> carbide & diamond upgrade, DROs addition and CNC conversion.

Oh yeah, you should really consider the *spindle bore* of the lathe. It just help determine the largest "deep throat" Mag you can chuck :nahnah:

Before you buy anything, I suggest cba_melbourne from the 8x18Lathe Yahoo Group. He's just another hobbiest with a TON of experience with benchtop lathe. He's in Australia also.


----------



## will (Jun 14, 2006)

I have an ENCO 7 x 10 with a 3 jaw chuck. I had to bore out the chuck just to fit the barrel of a mini-mag inside. There is some 'meat' there so it was not that big a deal. The spindle bore is important also. I tried to work a a regular maglite 2D on it - I would have to do some work on the 3 jaw chuck to fit the head. The barrel would only be held by the length of the outside jaws, I was not real comfortable with that. 

I have carbide tips tools. I just bought a few tool steel turning bits, I can sharpen the tool steel and make whatever bit I want. I don't have a diamond wheel to sharpen the carbide bits. 

Money was an object when I bought the lathe, originally for woodworking small wooden parts. I bought this used on EBAY. Bigger is definately better if you can afford it.


----------



## cy (Jun 14, 2006)

one of the best ways to go is to purchase a full size lathe used. as several others has posted tooling can cost as much as the lathe. 

try to find a used lathe that comes with tooling. drawback is time to find it and room to put full size lathe. 

don't know how it works down under, but here we see ads placed by folks looking to sell off lathes. many times for prices close to what a mini-lathe would sell for. 

I'm blessed with room for a full sized Southbend 9in lathe and full sized chinese milling machine.


----------



## Anglepoise (Jun 14, 2006)

If I was living in Australia, I would look for a used Hercus lathe. These were /are made in Australia and they are well made and appointed.


----------



## PEU (Jun 14, 2006)

go to www.cnczone.com, there are many .AU & .NZ users there, they will probably help you decide based on local brands.

AU & NZ sub forum there: http://www.cnczone.com/forums/forumdisplay.php?f=158


Pablo


----------

